# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Χαρίζονται καναρίνια αναπηρα

## Marilenaki

χαριζονται 2 αρσενικά καναρινια,ρατσα μαλινουα και τιμπραντο, κατακιτρινα,ειναι ομως  αναπηρα στο πόδι. Δινονται μονο σε υπευθυνο ατομο που θα τα φροντισει και  τα 2 μαζι για να έχουν παρέα. Είναι ελληνικής εκτροφής 1 χρόνου που ο εκτροφεας ήθελε να τα ξεφορτωθεί και δεν ήξερα τι θα τα κανει..

----------


## mirsini_st

θα ηθελες να μας πεις παραπανω πληροφοριες?κ για τα ιδια αλλα κ για τη φροντιδα τους?

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ σωστο Μυρσινη, πρεπει να ξερει αυτος που θα τα παρει τι υποχρεωσεις θα εχει ωστε να δει αν θα μπορει να τα προσεχει καταλληλως!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Γεια σας,απανταώ εγώ μέχρι να μπει η Μαριλένα,διότι μαζί είχαμε πάει να τα πάρουμε κ τα έχω δει.
Φιλικά πουλάκια,αρσενικά....το ένα έχει εντελώς κομένο πόδι,από σκύλο.
Το άλλο έχει πόδι κομένο ως το γόνατο,ξανα από σκύλο(του εκτροφεα).
Είναι τα 2 κίτρινα καναρίνια στην υπογραφή της Μαριλένας που της έφτιαξα.

----------


## mitsman

Ναι, Νικολ!
Το θεμα ειναι τι ξεχωριστο θελουν αυτα τα δυο πουλακια????
θελουν δικο τους κλουβι?
θελουν κατι ιδιαιτερο??κατι διαφορετικο στις πατηθρες μηπως???

----------


## Lucky Witch

αααα τώρα το πιάσα...όχι όχι τα έχει σε κανονικό λουβάκι με κανονικές πατήθρες ταίστρες τα πάντα όλα.

----------


## geam

> Γεια σας,απανταώ εγώ μέχρι να μπει η Μαριλένα,διότι μαζί είχαμε πάει να τα πάρουμε κ τα έχω δει.
> Φιλικά πουλάκια,αρσενικά....το ένα έχει εντελώς κομένο πόδι,από σκύλο.
> Το άλλο έχει πόδι κομένο ως το γόνατο,ξανα από σκύλο(του εκτροφεα).
> Είναι τα 2 κίτρινα καναρίνια στην υπογραφή της Μαριλένας που της έφτιαξα.


δηλαδή ο εκτροφέας άφηνε το σκυλί του να "παίζει" με τα καναρίνια??? τι να πω...

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια!!Αν δεν βρεθει καποιος να τα παρει τοτε μπορω να τα προσεξω εγω!!!
Εχω μια τεραστια κλουβα με δυο οροφους και εχω ολα μου τα πουλακια εκει, συμφωνα με ενα τυπο που υπαρχει χωραει 50 πουλακια ο καθε οροφος και εχω μονο 10 στον καθενα!
Οποτε απο χωρο θα περνανε τελεια, απο φαι δεν το συζηταω!!

Αλλα ας ειμαι η τελευταια λυση!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

καλημέρα. Οπως είπε και η Νικόλ το ένα έχει κομένο πόδι από το γόνατο αλλα το άλλο έχει και τα 2 του ποδαράκια αλλα το ένα είχε σπάσει και έχει δέσει στραβά. τα έχω και τα 2 μαζί σε ένα κλουβί για παρέα και ενω αρχικά είχα ποτίστρα, ταϊστρα και πατήθρες ΄οσο πιο πολύ μπορούσα χαμηλά τώρα έχουν κάνει μεγάλη πρόοδο. Βεβαια τα πήρα μετά από μια εβδομάδα από αυτό το σκηνικό και είχαν υπόστεί ήδη μεγάλο σοκ. Ο σκύλος του μπήκε καταλάθος και του έκανε μεγάλη ζημεία, του έφαγε γύρω στα 25 πουλιά και μόνο αυτά τα 2 γλύτωσαν. Εχουξ βρει την ισορροπία τους πια και οι ανάγκες τους είναι όπως ένα απλό καναρινί.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια....
Ισχυει η προταση μου!!!
Τα πουλακια μου τα εχω σαν τα ματια μου!!
Αλλα θα ηθελα να τα παρει καποιος που θα εχει μονο αυτα!!!

----------


## doubler

Μαριλενα εχουν ξεκινησει να κελαηδανε τα πουλακια ή απο το σοκ οχι ακομα?????

----------


## Marilenaki

Ακόμα δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα εκτός από κάτι μικρούς ήχους. Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα από το σοκ αλλά μπορεί να είναι και επειδή έχω 2 αρσενικά μαζί. Πάντως δεν θέλω να τα χωρίσω για να έχουν παρέα το ένα το άλλο.

----------


## mirsini_st

εγω λεω να τα  χωρισεις   :Happy: ...να μπουν με παρεα αλλα με θηλυκα καναρινακια   :Happy: ....ας εχουν την ευκαιρια πληρης ενταξης...ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## doubler

κι εγω θα μπορουσα να παρω ενα. Νομιζω κι εγω οτι δεν χρειαζετε να ειναι μαζι ακριβως γι'υτο το λογο γιατι δεν θα κελαηδησουν ποτε. μονα τους θα ηρεμησουν και θα μπορεσουν να επανελθουν και γιατι οχι πρωτα ο θεος του χρονου να ζευγαρωσουν κιολας

----------


## nuntius

*Υποψιάζομαι ότι δεδομένης της αναπηρίας τους, αυτά θα είναι τα πρώτα καναρινάκια που κατά τη συνεύρεση το αρσενικό θα είναι από κάτω κ το θηλυκό από πάνω... χιχιχιχιχιχιχι!!! Μακάρι να είχα χώρο και θα τα έπαιρνα εγώ!!! Αλήθεια!!! Αλλά θα με κυνηγήσουν!!!
*

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

εγω θα μπορουσα να παρω ενα ή και τα 2 αλλα υπαρχει ενα ισως προβλημα και ενα προβλημα...

το ισως ειναι οτι δεν ξερω αν μπορω να τα εχω 100% μεσα στο σπιτι αλλα στο μπαλκονι σε κατασκευη για να ειναι οκ το χειμωνα..
το δευτερο ειναι η μεταφορα...


τωρα το αν θα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν ή να κελαϊδισουν καθολου δεν με ενδιαφερει...

φυσικα αν τα θελει καποιος απο αθηνα να τον προτιμισετε ωστε να μην ταλαιπωριθουν καθολου στη μεταφορα...

----------


## mirsini_st

> τωρα το αν θα μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν ή να κελαϊδισουν καθολου δεν με ενδιαφερει...


για να μην παρερμηνευτει αυτο που ειπα ας εξηγησω το σκεπτικο μου...

  δεν εννοω πως  θελω το ενα με την προυποθεση  να ζευγαρωσει...εννοω πως πιστευω πως για να επανελθουν οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα σε φυσιολογικους ρυθμους πρεπει να τους δοθουν ολες οι δυνατες ευκαιριες....το οτι εχασαν τα ποδαρακια  τους δε σημαινει πως δεν πρεπει να τους δοθει η ευκαιρια να επιλεξουν αν θα συνεχισουν τη ζωη τους η οχι...

και οσον αφορα το κελαηδημα!σαφως κ δε με νοιαζει!απλα αγορακια ειναι κ μαλιστα νεαρα!!!με κοπελιτσα θα τα περνανε πολυ καλυτερα!!!

αλλωστε το  ιδιο συμβαινει κ με τους ανθρωπους!αν για καποιο λογο χασουν καποιο μελος τους δε σημαινει πως πρεπει να τους κλεισουμε παρεα σε ενα σπιτι μονους τους!!!!!!!!!πρεπει να τους δωσουμε καθε δυνατη ευκαιρια να αποκτησουν μια φυσιολογικη ζωη ....ανεξαρτητα με το τι θα επιλεξουν εκεινοι!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μυρσινη δεν το ειπα με βαση αυτο που ειπες εσυ. σαφως...

μια κοπελιτσα εχω...

----------


## Nikkk

Λίγο άσχετο αλλά κ εγω παλαιότερα είχα μπάτζι που του'χε κόψει το ένα πόδι ποντίκι και μετά που ξεπέρασε το σοκ, όλα ήταν μια χαρά κ μάλιστα ζευγάρωνε με την κυρία του μια χαρά!!!!  :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0062:

----------


## nikosman

ενδιαφερομαι εγω για τα πουλακια. αν υπαρχουν περιμενω πμ.

----------


## Φάμπιο

Νομιζω καλυτερα να τα παρει καποιος που δεν τον νοιαζει αν θα ξανακελαηδησουν ποτε,γιατι υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να μην ξανακελαηδησουν!
Λιγο το ποσοστο αλλα μπορει να γινει..
Στο ιδιο κλουβι 2 αρσενικα καποια στιγμη μπορει να γινει μαχη!

----------


## Marilenaki

Το κλουβί που τα έχω είναι αρκετά μεγάλο γιαυτά κι δεν έχω παρατηρήσει τίποτα τέτοιο αλλα υπαρχει φυσικα ο αρχηγος του κλουβιου.

----------


## mirsini_st

> Νομιζω καλυτερα να τα παρει καποιος που δεν τον νοιαζει αν θα ξανακελαηδησουν ποτε,γιατι υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα να μην ξανακελαηδησουν!
> Λιγο το ποσοστο αλλα μπορει να γινει..
> Στο ιδιο κλουβι 2 αρσενικα καποια στιγμη μπορει να γινει μαχη!


εμενα δεν με πειραζει αν θα ξανακελαηδησουν!με νοιαζει να χουν ισες ευκαιριες με τα υπολοιπα

----------

